# NEW Aquadive Bathysphere 100 GMT -Orange



## arutlosjr11

Loving the newest member to the Aquadive Bathysphere 100 GMT family. Introducing the ORANGE edition!


----------



## chasecj7

I dig it for sure. Don't know that it is different enough to make me trade up my orange/white GMT but it is darn nice no doubt about it.


----------



## Nokie

That dial is really sweet. Very nice.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sweet!!!..... Seriously though, that's a very cool looking diver:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## 33fountain

Really nice looking watch!


----------



## jeff wilson

Now that is nice I do like a bit of Orange.


----------



## marcmc

Liking the retro cushion shape with the contemporary orange flourishes!


----------



## harald-hans

I am still waiting for this - have placed an Pre-order in December ...


----------



## dyusem

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## davudvl

Very nice. Cant decide if I like this ir my yellow one better.


----------



## nnickell

Very cool piece!


----------



## watchfan2

that orange is a real eye catcher.


----------



## HanWatchHan

Yes, it's very beautiful, especially on that orange rubber, sporty and elegant at the same time!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Thanks guys. I love it. I'll have more fresh shots of it soon!


----------



## Jguitron

Super cool! Congrats and show us more pics!


----------



## arutlosjr11

No worries. I'll have some soon!


----------



## stew77

*Absolutely love the orange...here's a few pics of mine.

*


----------



## arutlosjr11

Great pics, brother!


----------



## amckiwi

arutlosjr11 said:


> Great pics, brother!


What he said


----------



## gom819

That orange with orange isofrane is awesome!


----------



## DonQuixote

Now THAT is a nice lookin' piece, I really like OP's orange bezel but the subtle flair of the black bezel with the orange inner GMT really does it for me. Gorgeous gorgeous piece there, Stew77!



stew77 said:


> *Absolutely love the orange...here's a few pics of mine.
> 
> *


----------



## DonQuixote

Stupid question... but does Aquadive include extra bezels and/or are they easily interchangeable?


----------



## stew77

DonQuixote said:


> Now THAT is a nice lookin' piece, I really like OP's orange bezel but the subtle flair of the black bezel with the orange inner GMT really does it for me. Gorgeous gorgeous piece there, Stew77!


*Thank You for the kind words on the Bathysphere 100 GMT Orange! Truly an awesome and well built piece.

To answer your other question about extra bezels, Aquadive does not include extra bezels, but I suspect they are fairly easy to replace (I'd contact Aquadive directly to confirm). Please note that these bezel inserts are ceramic, so they are tough as nails. *


----------



## diablogt

Watch looks great. Strap looks horid. Haha


----------



## Monkeynuts

diablogt said:


> Watch looks great. Strap looks horid. Haha


horrid?? Isofrane? Not possible, makes any watch look good and widely imitated


----------



## arutlosjr11

diablogt said:


> Watch looks great. Strap looks horid. Haha


Say what!?!?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Yet another piece to add to my diver obsession list, nice.


----------



## aslan

It was hard to choose between orange and yellow ,at the end yellow won ,but when i see your pictures i think maybe i chose too fast .


----------



## arutlosjr11

aslan said:


> It was hard to choose between orange and yellow ,at the end yellow won ,but when i see your pictures i think maybe i chose too fast .


Not at all. I too had the yellow and it's AMAZING. That's the great thing about Aquadive, you can not go wrong with any of their models!


----------



## aslan

arutlosjr11 said:


> Not at all. I too had the yellow and it's AMAZING. That's the great thing about Aquadive, you can not go wrong with any of their models!


 I must have a yellow isofrane ,its fantastic.


----------



## arutlosjr11

aslan said:


> I must have a yellow isofrane ,its fantastic.


Thank you. And it smells grrrrreat!!!


----------



## mekenical

In transit, come to daddy!


----------



## Spring-Diver

mekenical said:


> In transit, come to daddy!


Conngrats!!!! Post lots of photos:-!


Shannon


----------



## pro2zon

That seals the deal, Orange GMT is top of my list once i can afford it. It is a beautiful watch.


----------



## TurboHarm

Wow that watch is sick!! Loving it. Orange what a super combo I want one soon! Looks great as a GMT it all fits very well together for sure. Way to go excellent choice! turboharm


----------

